# Hausautomatisierung mit TIA S7 1200 und dezentrale Baugruppen



## Passion4Automation (6 Juni 2015)

Hallo Automatisierer,

ich überlege schon mal vorab wie ich meinen zukünftigen Neubau automatisieren werde.

Ich bin gelernter Betriebselektriker und hab darin meinen Meister gemacht.

Ich habe beruflich viel mit Steuerungstechnik, SPS nicht all zu tief aber für eine Hausautomation sollte es reichen zu tun.

Mein geplantes Vorhaben wäre:

Den Neubau mit einer S7 1214 oder höher zu automatisieren:

- Eine Rolladensteuerung aufbauen, am besten mit Wetterstation, z.B. über Modbus.
- Die Lichtsteuerung
- Energiemesung also kWh und evtl noch Heizungsenergie, ein paar PT 100  verbauen zum Temp. abfragen, das isnd aber nur ein paar Spielereien für  mich.
- Die Heizung soll autark ohne SPS laufen 
- Einige Steckdosen schaltbar und per Timer z.B. Weihnachtbeleuchtung 
- Das ganze dann mit einer HMI also Basic KPT 600 Panel visualiseren.
- Optional über Webserver bedienbar, also als Schmankerl 

Ich würde hier einige Tipps brauchen und zwar zwecks der Umsetzung. 


Ich möchte definitiv eine AG von Siemens verbauen weil ich mich damit  auskenne und die Möglichkeiten groß sind. Wago, Beckohoff und Phönix  kommt nicht in Frage. Der EIB Standard ist mir zu unsicher bezüglich  Ausfallsicherheit, möchte selbst Herr der Automatisierung sein :smile:

Ich habe vor die ganze Automatisierung möglichst Redundant aufzubauen. Aus dem ganz einfachen Grund.
Ich kann mich nach dem Einzug mit der SPS spielen, die Lichter bleiben trotzdem an.
Ich kann mit defekter SPS das Haus betreiben, also nicht unter Druck 20  Jahre nach der Installation die SPS tauschen und die Software migrieren.
Der Wiederverkaufswert beleibt erhalten.

Ich glaube diese Gründe sind nachvollziehbar.

*Installationsszenario 1:*

1 Großer Schaltschrank im Keller. Beispielweise folgendes Vorhaben.
Die 1214 voll ausnutzen, also mit 8 Signalmodulen, ich rechne grob mit  allen Funktionen die ich haben will mit ca. 100 Ein und Ausgängen.
Die Beleuchtung würde ich über 24v Eltakos mit 2 Fach Schließer betreiben.
Die Rolläden mit normalen Rohrmotor über Hardware veriegelte Relais, an  jedem Fenster ein Doppeltaster für Auf und Ab zusätzlich noch in der  Visu, dafür benötige ich für jeden Motor ein NYM 4x1,5 und zu jedem  Taster ein 5x1,5 NYM. Die Endlagenabfrage werde ich Softwaremäßig  machen, da auch die Taster an den Wänden auf die SPS kommen, somit  sollte mein Autmatikprogramm umsetzbar sein.

Der Grund warum ich überall NYM Kabel legen möchte ist das bei Ausfall  der SPS, mit ein paar Brücken die Steuerung konventionell auch läuft.  Und ich mir keinen Stress machen muss. Über die NYM Kabel fließen dann  24 V mit SPS Betrieb und ohne SPS 230 V.
Bei der Lichtseuerung werden ohne SPS auch 24 V fließen, da ich mit 24  Volt Eltakos arbeite, diese werden dann einmal vom Taster und einmal per  SPS parallel angesteuert.

Es muss also für jeden Aktor und Sensor ein Kabel vom zentralen Schaltschrank durchs ganze Haus verlegt werden.
Ich weiß das kostet Geld, aber EIB kostet das auch.:smile:

Meine größere Sorge ist: Diese ganzen Kabel zu verlegen, bzw. die Schlitze zu fräßen.
Ist das schon zu viel, wird das die Ziegel schwächen?
Wer von euch mit einem ähnlichen Projekt schon Erfahrungen?

*Installationszenario 2: *

Die Funktionen bleiben gleich.

Um den Verkabelungsaufwand zu minimieren, hätte ich in jedem Stockwerk ein IO Modul also eine ET mit Profinet installiert.

Die Kosten haben sich durch die kürzeren Leitungwege wieder auf.


Mein Fragen:

Was würdert ihr machen?

Kann ich das ganze Vorhaben mit dem TIA Portal V13 Basic umsetzen oder brauche ich Professional?

Habt ihr noch andere Lösungsansätze?

Wie gesagt, ich möchte das die Installation auch ohne SPS seinen Zweck  erfüllt, möchte aber eine installieren weil es mir Spaß macht, solange  ich Zeit dafür habe.

Für Anworten danke im voraus.


MFG


----------



## Wetzelaer (6 Juni 2015)

Ich würde das Szenario 2 machen. Und ja Basic reicht dir da aus


----------



## Passion4Automation (7 Juni 2015)

Hallo Wetzelaer,

Danke für deine Antwort. Ich tendiere ich zu 2.

Weißt du ob es Unterputzverteiler gibt, die Tiefer als 13 cm sind? Ich find im Netz nur die normalen, da passt kaum so ne IM Baugruppe rein .

Gruß


----------



## UniMog (7 Juni 2015)

Oder das Szenario 3 machen....

In jede Etage eine S7-1200 (1214C 14DI / 10DO) packen weil die nicht mehr kosten wie eine ET-Anschaltung mit gleicher Anzahl an DI/DO.
Außerdem hat es den Vorteil das bei CPU defekt .... der sehr selten vorkommt nicht alles aus ist.

Den Blödsinn mit den Eltakos würde ich nicht machen sondern eher Koppelrelais mit H-0-A Schalter einsetzen...... aber das ist persönlicher Geschmack


----------



## Passion4Automation (7 Juni 2015)

Hallo UniMog,

ja daran dachte ich auch schon, ist es möglich wenn ich die 3 1200er mit Profinet vernetze, alles zentral über ein HMI zu bedienen?

Der Webserver wird halt für jede 1200er seperat aufgerufen werden müssen denke ich ?

Wie meinst du das mit den H 0 A Schaltern? Bei den Rollos?


Gruß


----------



## UniMog (8 Juni 2015)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Hallo UniMog,
> 
> ja daran dachte ich auch schon, ist es möglich wenn ich die 3 1200er mit Profinet vernetze, alles zentral über ein HMI zu bedienen?
> 
> ...



ja kein Problem..
Und natürlich KTP 700 bitte kein KTP 600 aus der ersten Generation



 Und mit H-0-A Schalter meine ich Koppelrelais die man schalten kann falls mal SPS defekt sein sollte.... So was in der Art    http://www.metz-connect.com/de/products/11064513
 Natürlich entsprechend der Leistung die man schalten will... soll auch nur als Beispiel sein da gibt es noch andere


----------



## Ralle (9 Juni 2015)

Ich würde mit genau überlegen, ob ich das überhaupt mache.
So eine Lösung ist zwar schön für dich, wenn sich aber deine Lebensumstände ändern und du das Haus eines Tages verkaufen willst ... 
Ich würde so was vielleicht gerade noch kaufen, aber Leute, die damit nichts am Hut und ansonsten noch alle Latten am Zaun haben, die werden doch keine Haus kaufen, für das sie einen Spezialisten brauchen, wenn mal eine EA-Baugruppe oder sonst was defekt ist. M.E. wird dein Haus dadurch fast unverkäuflich sein.


----------



## Boxy (9 Juni 2015)

Ich würde mir eher Gedanken über EIB/KNX machen und ein S7 KNX Gateway ggf. in Betracht ziehen!


----------



## Dos6.22 (9 Juni 2015)

Plane erstmal dein Haus. Und schau, wieviel Geld noch über ist. Ich hatte bei meinem Haus nicht mehr für sowas allzuviel Geld über. Da sind andere Dinge wichtiger ;-). Hausbauen ist trotz niedriger Zinsen nicht gerade billig.
Und dann schau, was du wirklich brauchst. Rollos muss man nicht umbedingt mit einer SPS steuern. Da gibt es kleine Unterputzsteuerungen, klar wenn man 20 Fenster hat, ist so eine Lösung teuer, aber das ganzes Kabelgewirr muss verlegt werden, ich bin froh, dass ich die Unterputzlösung gewählt habe. Nicht perfekt, aber es reicht. Bei Licht gibt es von Philips und co gut Systeme. Ansteuerung jeder einzelnen Lampe mit unterschiedlichen Farben. Per Hub ins Wlan bzw. Netzwerk einbinbar usw.. Wenn dann würde ich es eher mit sowas machen. Das ganze ist im Moment nicht billig, aber da sehr viele mit sowas auf den Markt drängen und auch anfangen die Systeme zueinander kompatible zu machen, wäre das auch eine Möglichkeit.
Ja und dann bleibt eh nicht mehr viel zu Automatisieren. Heizung macht bei Neubauten keinen Sinn. Man kann kaum Energiesparen, wenn man Nachtabsenkung nutzt. Die Dämmung ist einfach zu gut. Und du musst bei Neubauten wieder verschärftere Bedinungen zum Energiesparen einhalten . Wenn man Fussbodenheizung hat, ist es eh zu träge um mal schnell hochzufahren.

Meinen "Smart" Stromzähler messe ich per Raspberry. Gleiches mit dem Gaszähler.

Daher, einfach mal in sich gehen. Wenn man aber weiss, man hat die Zeit und Geld nur zu. Aber immer an den Frauenfaktor denken ;-)


----------



## emilio20 (9 Juni 2015)

Hallo
ich habe es wie in *Installationszenario 2. *gemacht.

Professional wäre die bessere wahl . Ich würde aber kein Panel verwenden sondern einen All in On PC. Diese gibt es günstig von Shuttle 
http://www.shuttle.eu/de/produkte/all-in-one/x50v4/

Damit hast du den Vorteil die Runtimeversion zu nutzen. Somit wäre ein zugriff über Tabllet oder Smartphon möglich .


----------



## Passion4Automation (10 Juni 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten,

jeder von euch hat auf eine Art und Weise Recht.

Bezüglich des wiederverkaufes habe ich schon drangedacht. Ich möchte alles so machen, das wenn die sps stirbt oder sich eben mal die Lebensumstände ändern und das Haus verkauft wird, alles auch konventionell funktioniert. Zu den Tastern für Lich und Rolos werde ich Nym Kabel ziehen und zwar in Leerrohren, damit man Sie auch mal gegen Buskabel austauschen kann. Falls die SPS ausfällt soll alles mit wenigen Brücken im Schaltschrank auch ohne SPS laufen, halt dann nicht mehr Automatisch.
Ich werde das ganze für die Nachwelt auch dokumentieren, also Schaltplan zeichnen.

Zum Punkt Heizung:
An der Heizung selbst will ich nicht dran gehen, ausser die Fensterkontakte so Schalten das man in einem Raum, in welchen das Fenster geöffnet ist, die Heizung nicht einschalten kann.
Und ein bisschen Messtechnik, Temp, Wärme usw. 

Ich möchte halt eine Siemens SPS einbauen, da ich da noch am mesiten Ahnung hab und ich bin sehr flexibel, das ist mir wichtig z. B. Frauenfaktor und Änderungen.

@emilio

Da du dezentrale Baugruppen verwendest, welchen Schaltschrank hast du für die ET Baugruppen verwendet? Gibts da Unterputz überhaupt was smartes?

Zu dem Thema Shuttle PC:

Ich hab bis jetzt nur mit TIA visualisiert. 

Du meinst die Visu übern Rechner laufen lassen und dann per VPN vom Tablet oder Smartphone drauf zugreifen. Damit spart man sich das HTML Skript, verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## emilio20 (10 Juni 2015)

Hallo
Ich habe einen normalen Schaltschrank verwendet da dieser in einem Abstellraum montiert ist. Eine ET200 müsste auf eine Hutschiene passen, dann kannst du eine UP Schaltschrank verwenden.



> Du meinst die Visu übern Rechner laufen lassen und dann per VPN vom  Tablet oder Smartphone drauf zugreifen. Damit spart man sich das HTML  Skript, verstehe ich das richtig?



JA

Visus über SmartServer. 

http://w3.siemens.com/topics/global/de/industrie/zukunft-der-industrie/industrie-apps/wincc-smartclient/seiten/simatic-wincc-smartclient.aspx


Schau mal in mein Projekt unten. Da ist ein Bild vom Tablet


----------



## Passion4Automation (10 Juni 2015)

Respekt, ganze Arbeit.

Hört sich interressant an, was ich bei Siemens gesehen habe kann ich den Smart Server auch über ein Siemens Panel nutzen, das ist das was ich wollte.

Für mich wäre halt insteressant, was ich alles mit TIA Basic umsetzen kann. Ich sehe nicht ein das ich ein haufen Geld für das TIA Pof. ausgebe mir dann noch die Win CC RT hole mit vielen TAGs.

Was hat dich die ganze Software gekostet?


----------



## emilio20 (10 Juni 2015)

http://www.eibmarkt.com/cgi-bin/eib...27344627604debae500682/Product/View/NS6104435


----------



## emilio20 (10 Juni 2015)

http://www.eibmarkt.com/de/products...serLocale=DE&gclid=CLreqZ7phcYCFQnItAodzXYAsA


----------



## MSB (10 Juni 2015)

@emilio
Wozu Smartserver? Wenn das ganze sowieso nur auf einem PC läuft, tuts jeder VNC-Server den du im Internet finden kannst, wobei UltraVNC mein diesbezüglicher Favorit ist.

@TE
Mit TIA Basic kannst du alles machen, was die S7-1200 eben so kann, ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen.
Dann musst du dich halt entscheiden was du im Visu-Bereich haben willst ...
Basic-Panel kannst du mit TIA immer projektierten.
Mit TIA WinCC Comfort dann zusätzlich nocht Comfort-Panel.
Mit TIA WinCC Advanced dann zusätzlich noch PC-Runtimes im WinCC Flexible Stil.
Mit TIA WinCC Professional dann PC-Runtimes auf der Siemens WinCC Basis.

Zu WinCC Advanced und Professional brauchst du dann auch noch Tagzahlabhängige Runtime Lizenzen, bzw. evtl. noch Archiv oder Rezeptlizenzen, ganz nach gusto.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

